# problème Hamachi...



## D0nut (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai un problème... J'ai installer sur mon Mac powerpc G5 10.5.8 un LogmeIn Hamachi trop récent pour mon ordinateur. J'ai donc essayé de le désinstaller en supprimant tous ,(j'ai surement du en oublier), les fichiers concernant hamachi de mon ordinateur car l'outil de désinstallation "LogmeIn Uninstaller" est elle aussi trop récente pour que je l'ouvre et donc désinstaller plus facilement l'application... Plus tard j'ai téléchargé une version adaptée à mon ordinateur mais lors de l'installation, au moment de choisir sur quel périphérique de stockage l'installer je choisis "Macintosh HD" et ils me disent que je ne peux pas l'installer: "LogmeIn Hamachi ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Une version plus récente de ce logiciel est déjà présente sur ce disque." Comment faire pour désinstaller la version trop récente d'Hamachi?
Aidez-moi!!! merci 

Cordialement,
D0nut


----------



## lappartien (4 Mai 2012)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/applicationsinstallerdesinstaller.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h14 ----------

http://uapp.softonic.fr/mac/telecharger


----------



## gmaa (4 Mai 2012)

Trouvé sur Mac rumors...


----------



## asus (13 Novembre 2012)

D0nut a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> J'ai un problème... J'ai installer sur mon Mac powerpc G5 10.5.8 un LogmeIn Hamachi trop récent pour mon ordinateur. J'ai donc essayé de le désinstaller en supprimant tous ,(j'ai surement du en oublier), les fichiers concernant hamachi de mon ordinateur car l'outil de désinstallation "LogmeIn Uninstaller" est elle aussi trop récente pour que je l'ouvre et donc désinstaller plus facilement l'application... Plus tard j'ai téléchargé une version adaptée à mon ordinateur mais lors de l'installation, au moment de choisir sur quel périphérique de stockage l'installer je choisis "Macintosh HD" et ils me disent que je ne peux pas l'installer: "LogmeIn Hamachi ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Une version plus récente de ce logiciel est déjà présente sur ce disque." Comment faire pour désinstaller la version trop récente d'Hamachi?
> Aidez-moi!!! merci
> 
> ...



Salut j'ai le même  problème j'attends vos réponses avec impatient 
p.s je suis nouveau sur Mac  alors je patine un peu merci


----------



## esv^^ (16 Novembre 2012)

Je sais pas si j'ai bien compris ton problème, mais si il suffit juste de désinstaller un programme et ses composants, une solution: Ici...


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Je sais pas si j'ai bien compris ton problème, mais si il suffit juste de désinstaller un programme et ses composants, une solution: Ici...



Ca marche vraiment pour tout, dans les library etc ? 
Si oui, je te fous un gros coup de boule, hein. T'es prévenu !!!


----------



## esv^^ (17 Novembre 2012)

Apparemment oui:


----------



## asus (19 Novembre 2012)

j'ai déjà appel cleaner mais mon problème ces que le logicielle n'est pas l'a j'ai fait des recherche et rien le truc ces que dans ma bar en haut de l'écran l'icône est la et si je click dessus (ouvrir logMeIn) la réponse est ( impossible d'exécuter l'app en même temps dans deux session distinctes )  j'ai donc essayer de réinstaller et il me permet pas de terminer l'installation le message est qu'une version plus récente est déjà installer je suis bloqué l'a 

merci des conseil


----------

